# New TV Series Name??



## Piper (Jun 28, 2017)

So Frustrated- I saw a commercial about an up-coming show, but I've only seen the advert one time and have actually been suffering through commercials even on my DVR ever since trying to catch it again.  It looked like the show was going to have something to do with travelling either between dimensions or time - and it was set to premier in either July or August.  I'm a little fuzzy on any other details but it looked interesting.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Heather Myst (Jul 1, 2017)

Are you thinking of Outlander season three that debuts on Starz in September?


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello Piper, what country are you in?


----------



## Piper (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi!  I'm in US and no, not Outlander, I'm aware of that show as I read the books.  It looked like maybe they were searching for something across different realities?  Not Warehouse 13 either


----------



## Heather Myst (Jul 1, 2017)

Could it be season two of the Netflix show Traveler's?


----------



## Piper (Jul 2, 2017)

Heather Myst said:


> Could it be season two of the Netflix show Traveler's?


YES!!!!  That looks like it!   I thought it was a new show, but hadn't seen (or even heard of Season 1)  THANKS SO MUCH!  Adding it to my que


----------

